# Victoria SS Rejected in 2 Weeks!



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is the timeline of my Victoria SS Rejection:

25Aug2012: Submitted my Victoria State Sponsorship on 25Aug2012 without Skills Assessment results. 

28Aug2012: Victoria Business and Migration department acknowledged my application in an email and says that they will keep my application open for 3 months pending final results of my skills assessment outcome with Engineers Australia. 

04Sep2012: Replied to Victoria Business and Migration department with my CID number from Engineers Australia and with processing time of 15 weeks, I told them that the expected date of results would be in Mid December of 2012. 

12Sep2012: Slightly over 2 weeks upon applying for Victoria SS, I have received a standard reply format email notifying me that my application was rejected and I should not apply again until 6 months from the date of email. 

Was my application rejected because I am unable to submit my skills assessment results within the 3 months time frame or is it because my skills and experience are not needed in Victoria? Thanks. 

Here is the content of the rejection email:
"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including

•your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
•the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 
•the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
•your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria
•the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) website: Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

You are entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and you meet any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours."


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Here is the timeline of my Victoria SS Rejection:
> 
> 25Aug2012: Submitted my Victoria State Sponsorship on 25Aug2012 without Skills Assessment results.
> 
> ...


This is their standard reply. You should not have applied w/o skill assessment when they have mandated a skill assessment for the SS from 1st july.
I believe your SS was rejected because you did not have skill assessment and other folks would have submitted all the required documents.
According to me you wasted a chance since you will have to wait for 6 months now.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Prgopala, 

My thoughts exactly. I do not quite believe that Victoria SS team can process an application in just 2 weeks time. 

My skills assessment should be ready in December so I'll give South and Western Australia a try when it is time. 

This is a good lesson for would-be applicants to the Victoria SS. DO NOT submit your online SS application unless you have a +ve skills assessment result. I learned it the hard way... ouuchh.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi Prgopala,
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I do not quite believe that Victoria SS team can process an application in just 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Never mind mate. You have other states that you can apply to.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

*But wait..*

Hi civicblade,

I applied for Vic SS as well around 4 weeks back. They asked me to confirm total funds available with me and I responded too early, which resulted in a rejection within a day. However, I sent back an email with my case reference number and asked them to reconsider the application as they had not been clear whether I was being asked about funds available today or at the time of immigration (when it happens). Guess what, they re-opened my case and sent through proper acknowledgment for the same.

I believe you should be able to have your case re-opened when you receive your Skills assessment result, but then again its just a thought. Do try. And as prgopala said, you have other states to apply to anyway.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> I applied for Vic SS as well around 4 weeks back. They asked me to confirm total funds available with me and I responded too early, which resulted in a rejection within a day. However, I sent back an email with my case reference number and asked them to reconsider the application as they had not been clear whether I was being asked about funds available today or at the time of immigration (when it happens). Guess what, they re-opened my case and sent through proper acknowledgment for the same.
> 
> I believe you should be able to have your case re-opened when you receive your Skills assessment result, but then again its just a thought. Do try. And as prgopala said, you have other states to apply to anyway.


I don't understand your statement, I responded too early?

Shouldn't that be the case? When you are asked, just give the answer the soonest time possible...


----------



## sandip2004 (Sep 9, 2012)

How do you get skills assessed and do you have to do the same for every State?


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> I don't understand your statement, I responded too early?
> 
> Shouldn't that be the case? When you are asked, just give the answer the soonest time possible...


Too early in a sense that I thought they are asking how much I have available in liquid cash (not including assets), which to be honest isn't enough in my case. It was only after I'd already replied, that I realized they were after a final figure including all assets and belongings.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an update from Victoria State Government regarding my application. 

The rejection is not due to the the fact that my skills assessment is being processed by EA. Rather it is a formal rejection after considering my CV against the job market in Victoria. 

Perhaps Western and South Australia are better markets for mechanical engineers.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.

I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.

My question is victoria will expect 3 years after JAN 2012 ? as for software tester min 3 years are required (mentioned on site) or they will consider it from the total experience (as per my consultant) ?

Just trying to find the exact reason for my rejection and will rectify it when i will re apply.

Can someone give a quick clarification on the same.


----------

